# Do you blokes believe this cunt?



## Diesel618 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a status from Hope Solo's facebook page. Yes I'm facebook friends with Hope Solo. Fuck Off. For those of you who don't know she is a goalie for the U.S. women's soccer team and she apparently tested positive for a banned substance recently and received a warning form the U.S. Anti-Doping faggots.


"For those asking, I didn't "fail a drug test," but rather had a diuretic in my system I shouldn't have had from a medication prescribed to me. Lesson learned: Triple check all my prescription meds. An honest mistake. Thanks to all the fans for their support. Next stop #London2012!"



I can't stand when athletes come with this kind of nonsense. A prescription med that metabolizes into a banned diuretic? I think that's what she's saying. That had got to be right up there with IM flaxseed oil injections on the list of terrible excuses. Idk, maybe she's being honest. I'd still go down on her right after soccer practice if she asked me to.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe we can get the resident murse to chime in on the pharmacology of it all. Any meds that can metabolize into said diuretics??


----------



## jadean (Jul 10, 2012)

Pics of said cunt


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 10, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=16746539

Here's an article


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 10, 2012)

And hers an article on the medication she was taking that she popped positive for.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canrenone


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 10, 2012)

And finally, hers a picture of her from ESPNs Body Issue last year.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 10, 2012)

However I feel her teammate Alex Morgan is way hotter...




Anyone else agree on that?


----------



## Watson (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone who believes sportmen/women made an "honest" mistake is a gimp, everyone is innocent until its more profitable to write a book to confess and warn others about the lifestyle u fell into!


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if Hope Solo is related to Hans Solo ????


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Socrates said:


> anyone who believes sportmen/women made an "honest" mistake is a gimp, everyone is innocent until its more profitable to write a book to confess and warn others about the lifestyle u fell into!



Not saying she didn't use it for its alterior motive. Canrenone can be used as a masking agent for PEDs, however it can also be used for some women who hold an excess amount of water starting/during their periods. Canrenone basically makes you piss more, it increases urine volume. But at the same time it also keeps you from excreting more calcium than is necessary. Both of these things happen to some women when they are menstruating. So, there are two possible scenarios here: 1. She was using an AAS of some kind and was using Canerone to mask it. This was an out of season piss test or 2. Her doc really did prescribe it for the reasons she stated. 

Either way anything we believe is just speculation. The USADA found her innocent and they haven't given more than 4 or 5 warning in the past couple years with over 30 cases of banned substance use, which means 25 or 26 suspensions. Solo is also the first athlete in the US Soccer history to test positive for a banned substance. WADA also doesn't seem to think its anything more than what she stated as they are also still allowing her to participate in the Olympic games.  Besides, the most a professional soccer player would probably us is test p in combination with halo or anavar. Size isn't a big deal in soccer, strength is but along with more strength comes more size normally. More size = slower. I don't see her as being any larger muscular wise or ripped than last year during the Women's World Cup.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 11, 2012)

women's soccer is not a sport..


----------



## MadScientist (Jul 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> However I feel her teammate Alex Morgan is way hotter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2012)

Bring on the geared Olympics!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 11, 2012)

Lots of long-winded fucks in this thread.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 11, 2012)

who gives a fook

shes hot, that is all


----------



## Luxx (Jul 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:
			
		

> However I feel her teammate Alex Morgan is way hotter...
> 
> Anyone else agree on that?



Can't tell, to much airbrush.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 11, 2012)

she has terrible face acne and a man jaw...she looks like a lesbian...she's not hot...i could care less also soccer sucks...


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

Id ap the whole team just to say I did


----------



## CG (Jul 11, 2012)

Bleacherreport (I think) did a slideshow on the 100 hottest olympians.

Half of them are dogs

Dogs that I would do aweful things to.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

I.M. is going to sponsor the special olympics with all the retards up in this joint.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 11, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Lots of long-winded fucks in this thread.



I think you probably need a long winded fuck occasionally.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I.M. is going to sponsor the special olympics with all the retards up in this joint.



I predict Coolhandjob brings home the retard gold.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> However I feel her teammate Alex Morgan is way hotter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At least she's got her gyno under control


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> At least she's got her gyno under control


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I predict Coolhandjob brings home the retard gold.



He'll wear that gold like a badge of honor


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 11, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> she has terrible face acne and a man jaw...she looks like a lesbian...she's not hot...i could care less also soccer sucks...



LOL at judging the hotness of a female athlete by how much you enjoy the sport she plays.

Her face is a lil jacked up but shes got a killer body. I agree with OP, id def go down on her and also that her teammate is way hotter.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Luxx said:


> Can't tell, to much airbrush.



Okay... here you go then...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> LOL at judging the hotness of a female athlete by how much you enjoy the sport she plays.
> 
> Her face is a lil jacked up but shes got a killer body. I agree with OP, id def go down on her and also that her teammate is way hotter.



Thank you for your input


----------



## DOBE (Jul 11, 2012)

So she's got a little gh jaw but she's still hot. Whats she supposed to say" I JUST ATE A HAND FULL OF WINSTROL AND TOOK A SHOT OF PRIMO AND ALL I GOT BUTED FOR IS THIS STUPID DIURETIC".


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 11, 2012)

if you arent cheating.. you arent trying hard enough


----------



## secdrl (Jul 11, 2012)

I was at Outback Steakhouse With the Wife the other day and the men's bathroom said, "blokes" on the door. Anyhow...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 11, 2012)

Everybodies takin' something, so why not her. The IOC has swept + piss tests under the carpet before, Carl Lewis for one. They just chose to go after Ben Johnson to protect their little dove Lewis.


----------



## tallguy34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> if you arent cheating.. you arent trying hard enough



Man has some very good wisdom to share!


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I was at Outback Steakhouse With the Wife the other day and there was a glory hole in the men's bathroom... needless to say my jaw is hurting today, Anyhow...



Whoa.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 11, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> And finally, hers a picture of her from ESPNs Body Issue last year.



*I'd let her have her way with me till she killed me*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 11, 2012)

I like how this turned into a thread of tranny pics.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I predict Coolhandjob brings home the retard gold.




Agreed. And, I just negged him for being a fatty retard gold medalist.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 11, 2012)

no tits no care


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 11, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I like how this turned into a thread of tranny pics.



 it always does


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I think you probably need a long winded fuck occasionally.


You would be right about that Darlin.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 12, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> no tits no care



better small and natural than huge and fake IMO. always been an assman myself, and shes got plenty of back


----------

